
Intelligent Canary Deployments in AWS ECS - jordanmance
https://engineering.snagajob.com/shifting-release-ownership-with-intelligent-canary-deployments-and-aws-ecs-3bc30ea6c624
======
andrewduke51
This is awesome! The idea to first deploy the change to a small subset of
docker containers, test it, and then roll the change out to the rest of the
servers is truly amazing and controlled.

------
zachroof
Really innovative

